

Kids Can't Use Computers... And This Is Why It Should Worry You - seanhandley
http://coding2learn.org/blog/2013/07/29/kids-cant-use-computers

======
deletes
Already discussed with 400+ comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6186730](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6186730)

~~~
seanhandley
Thanks. HN usually notifies of duplicate submissions.

